# Un agujero en su calcetín



## Gringo1000

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre estas palabras y como se usan?
Por ejemplo una persona puede tener un agujero en su calcetín o un hoyo o un gueco o ni importa? Gracias


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gringo1000 said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo una persana puede tener un agujero en su calcetín o un hoyo o un gueco o ni importa?


Actually, I have heard people say, "Tengo un tomate en el calcetín" to mean that you have a hole in your sock. I'm sure this is totally coloquial, but it's worth mentioning.

I'll wait for natives to answer your question.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Agujero: lo puedes tener en los pantalones
Hoyo: son los de un campo de golf
gueco: puede ser en una pared y por el cual te puedes colar en algun sitio.

Hope it helps!

Mei


----------



## versus1001

Lo del tomate es totalmente coloquial como decia Venus. En cuanto a lo otro:

Tengo un agujero en el calcetin
Cuidado con el hoyo que hay en el suelo 
Hay un hueco (no gueco) entre mi cama y la pared

Te ayuda esto?


----------



## luis masci

Hola, primero hago una corrección: lo correcto es 'hueco' en lugar de 'gueco'
Si, esas palabras son casi sinónimos. Para calcetín yo usaría agujero  o hueco. Hoyo me da más la idea de algo que es más sustancial. 
Por ejemplo los hoyos de una cancha de golf.


Luis


----------



## Mei

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> "Tengo un tomate en el calcetín"


 
jajajajajaja, un tomate en el calcetín! I've never heard that before! So good Venus, so good!  ¿Dónde se utiliza? 

¡Ya he aprendido algo hoy!

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Te contesto en castellano: 

1) Dos cosillas No es güeco, es hueco y persOna.

2) En los calcetines se tienen agujeros.

3) Los hoyos se producen en el suelo o en una estructura.

4) En el cuerpo sólo se tienen agujeros. Normalmente un agujero sugiere algo profundo y (aunque no necesariamente) redondo.

5) Un hueco es algo que no se ha producido (se hace un agujero en la pared, pero HAY un hueco) y sugiere siempre algo para llenarlo (un hueco para colocar...)

En www.rae.es puedes encontrar las definiciones que te ayudarán más que mis pobres intentos.


----------



## versus1001

Gringo, para que pais quieres saber la traduccion? la idea que te da Luis no es valida para Espana. Aqui no es valido hueco para el del calcetin y el golf se juega en un campo de golf no en una cancha.

Lo siento Luis, pero si Gringo  lo usa en Espana no sonara bien


----------



## Albpharma

buenas tardes ....

para que te hagas una idea general ...

_agujero _vale para todo lo que sea pequeño (viene de aguja, de hecho ..)...efectivamente , se dice _tomate _en el calcetín , supongo que viene del hecho de que se te sale el dedo y se queda rojo del frío, el roce y el estrangulamiento...

_hoyo _es una oquedad hecha en la tierra (hoyo del golf, sepultura,etc...)

_hueco _es cuando miras dentro de algo y no hay nada (imagina el caparazón de una tortuga vacío...), aunque también puede ser una abertura por la que entrar a un alojamiento ...

buen día y espero que te sirva ...

lógicamente, hay más acepciones pero ésto como regla general ....


----------



## Mei

versus1001 said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Hay un hueco (no gueco) entre mi cama y la pared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mi si me ayuda.... a leer más despacio... gracias...
Click to expand...


----------



## versus1001

Albpharma, me ha encantado tu explicacion del pobre dedo del pie convertid en tomate! 

Me alegra poder ayudar, Mei


----------



## Calario

Lo de que los agujeros son pequeños... no sé, supongo que nadie considera pequeños los agujeros negros...

El agujero siempre se produce en una materia y suele tener una entrada y una salida, aunque esto no es imprescindible.

El hoyo tiene asociado el concepto de la fuerza de la gravedad, es decir, un hoyo es un agujero hacia abajo.

El hueco es un concepto, se trata de espacio sin rellenar, pero no tiene por qué haberse producido quitando parte de material.

Un ejemplo:
Hay dos quesos de gruyére en la mesa, separados unos centímetros uno de otro. En el queso hay agujeros. Sólo los agujeros de la parte superior del queso son hoyos, y el espacio que hay entre los dos quesos es un hueco.

Otros ejemplos:
Alguien disparó a Juan y la bala provocó un agujero en el hueco que hay entre las dos costillas. El pobre acabó en el hoyo.

No pudo aparcar el coche en el hueco que había entre los dos árboles porque había un hoyo muy profundo.

Un balón de fútbol está hueco.

Una bola de jugar a los bolos tiene tres agujeros para los dedos. A los lados de la pista de bolos hay dos hoyos por los que se te puede caer la bola.

Las redes de pescar tiene agujeros por los que se escapan los peces pequeños.


----------



## Carlston

*segun la rae*

*agujero**.*
(De _aguja_).*1.* m. Abertura más o menos redondeada en alguna cosa.

*hoyo*
*.**1.*m. Concavidad u hondura formada en la tierra.*2.* m. Concavidad que como defecto hay en algunas superficies.

*hueco**, ca**.*
(Der. del lat. _occāre_, ahuecar la tierra rastrillándola).*1.* adj. Que tiene vacío el interior. _Esta columna está hueca_saludosssssssssssssssssssss

espero que te sirva y no te acabe por confundir.


----------



## LOUSLOUS

YO AÑADO OTRA PALABREJA AL LIO
Socavón


----------



## Gringo1000

Gracias a todos por la ayuda. La explicación de Calario me ha aclarado todo más que esperaba. Es raro como algo tan sencillo puede ser tan difícil de entender a primero.


----------



## Calario

Socavón lo serás tú :-D


----------



## versus1001

A ver quien es el guapo que explica Socavon...? Porque yo diria el agujero que se hizo en el trayecto del AVE por Zaragoza, pero el que no sea de Espana no lo entendera


----------



## Fernando

socavón
(De socavar).1. Sus.mas. Lo que hace Gallardón.


----------



## Carlston

no os quejeis los de madrid, que aqui hubo otro socavon , o nadie se acuerda del carmelo, porque aqui estas cosas se les olvidan rapido..... por lo menos a los politicos

saludos


----------



## Mei

Carlston said:
			
		

> no os quejeis los de madrid, que aqui hubo otro socavon , o nadie se acuerda del carmelo, porque aqui estas cosas se les olvidan rapido..... por lo menos a los politicos
> 
> saludos


 
Calla, calla, que ha habido otro en Rubí!


----------



## Carlston

Mei said:
			
		

> Calla, calla, que ha habido otro en Rubí!


 
al final, lo barato.....sale caro

saludos


----------



## versus1001

efectivamente. Todos los acordamos....
Salu2


----------



## mora

Hola

¿Zanja, trinchera? Son agujeros, hoyos, huecos?

mora


----------



## Alundra

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Actually, I have heard people say, "Tengo un tomate en el calcetín" to mean that you have a hole in your sock. I'm sure this is totally coloquial, but it's worth mentioning.
> 
> I'll wait for natives to answer your question.


 
Venus!! Qué gracioso... !!! yo siempre le he dicho "patata", ejejeje... tengo una patata en el calcetín... ya aprendí algo nuevo  



> Hola
> 
> ¿Zanja, trinchera? Son agujeros, hoyos, huecos?
> 
> mora


 
Ni lo uno ni lo otro... de hecho, la trinchera es una zanja...

*zanja.* (De _zanjar_).*1.* f. Excavación larga y estrecha que se hace en la tierra para echar los cimientos, conducir las aguas, defender los sembrados o cosas semejantes.

*trinchera.* (Del it. _trincera_).*1.* f. Zanja defensiva que permite disparar a cubierto del enemigo.

Alundra.


----------



## Enrique Espinosa

Socavón: palabra muy usada en minería para designar un túnel más o menos recto que se cuela (comienza, pues) desde superficie, y es una obra horizontal o ligermanente inclinada, útil para accareo en las minas, o bien para desaguar en algunos casos. En inglés se le llama adit.

Sirve?

Gracias, 
Enrique


----------



## ^^Galatea^^

Me sorprendió algo...

hueco puede escribirse con "g"????


----------



## mora

Gracias amigos, tengo que empezar un hilo nuevo...

mora


----------



## versus1001

No, nunca, hueco en con H y nunca con G aunque suene como si la tuviera


----------



## QUIJOTE

versus1001 said:
			
		

> No, nunca, hueco en con H y nunca con G aunque suene como si la tuviera


 
Si hueco es con "H" pero generalmente lo escriben con "G".


----------



## Calario

Yo diría que las zanjas y las trincheras son un tipo de hoyos y - por tanto - de agujeros. 

Una trinchera es un tipo de zanja cuya característica diferenciadora es que se trata de un sistema defensivo que debe tener el tamaño suficiente para guarecer a los soldados.

Una zanja se puede definir como un hoyo alargado en la tierra y hecho a propósito.


----------



## fran kornbacher

Hola colegas:
Despues de unas largas vacaciones en Venezuela, ando que ya ni se ni ingles ni espanol.
me podrian ayudar? 
como utilizaria la palabra (hueco, hoyo o agujero en esta oracion? 
Actividad: Find a small box and make *a hole* on top
and place small items.

Gracias por su colaboracion

Take care


----------



## Alundra

fran kornbacher said:
			
		

> Hola colegas:
> Despues de unas largas vacaciones en Venezuela, ando que ya ni se ni ingles ni espanol.
> me podrian ayudar?
> como utilizaria la palabra (hueco, hoyo o agujero en esta oracion?
> Actividad: Find a small box and make *a hole* on top
> and place small items.
> 
> Gracias por su colaboracion
> 
> Take care


 
Yo diría: agujero.

Alundra.


----------



## Gringo1000

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## mendicant sponge

Is there a subtle difference between the words "hoyo" and "agujero," or can they be used completely interchangably?


----------



## tetristetrikon

To me sounds the same.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo lo empleo con algunas diferencias.

Hoyo: Normalmente se hace en la tierra
Agujero. Lo puedes encontrar; en una pared, en la ropa, en un balance económico, etc.
Pongo las definiciones de la RAE:
*hoyo**.*


*1. *m. Concavidad u hondura formada en la tierra.
*2. *m. Concavidad que como defecto hay en algunas superficies.
*3. *m. *sepultura* (‖ *hoyo* para enterrar un cadáver).
*4. *m. *sepultura* (‖ lugar en que está enterrado un cadáver).
*5. *m. *hoyuelo* (‖ *hoyo* en el centro de la barba o en la mejilla).

*agujero**.*
(De _aguja_).

*1. *m. Abertura más o menos redondeada en alguna cosa.
*2. *m. Deuda, falta o pérdida injustificada de dinero en la administración de una entidad.
*3. *m. Fabricante o vendedor de agujas.


----------



## mendicant sponge

Thanks for the thorough reply!


----------



## javialacarga

Creo que intuitivamente la diferencia es muy sencilla: un hoyo es una deformación de una superficie, generalmente hacia abajo. Un agujero es una abertura, es decir, se transmite la idea de que (normalmente) se puede pasar de un lado del agujero al otro.

Para mí, generalmente un hoyo es esto:

----..............----
......\.........../
.......\ ____ /

Mientras que un agujero también puede ser esto:

-----........-----


Un hoyo debe estar en una susceptible de ser perforada/deformada una cierta profundidad (la tierra es el ejemplo más sencillo). Un agujero puede estar, como decía pacoaladroque, en una camisa, en un papel, en un balance económico o en una teoría (en el sentido figurado de que hay algo en ellos que falla), etc. Si yo oigo "mi mesa tiene un hoyo", entenderé que se ha formado una cavidad en la mesa (como en mi primer dibujo de arriba). Si en cambio oigo "mi mesa tiene un agujero", normalmente entenderé que éste atraviesa completamente la mesa, es decir, que si meto el dedo por un lado de la mesa, éste aparece por el otro.


----------



## JB

Según sus definiciones, hoyo = hueco.  Yo siempre había pensado que "hoyo" es una palabra general, que incluye tanto "agujero" como "hueco"
MendicantSponge, in the future, please always check the WR Dictionary for prior threads prior to opening a new one.  An existing discussion can always be continued with additional posts, if you wish.


----------



## Txiri

javialacarga said:


> Creo que intuitivamente la diferencia es muy sencilla: un hoyo es una deformación de una superficie, generalmente hacia abajo. Un agujero es una abertura, es decir, se transmite la idea de que (normalmente) se puede pasar de un lado del agujero al otro.
> 
> Para mí, generalmente un hoyo es esto:
> 
> ----..............----
> ......\.........../
> .......\ ____ /
> 
> Mientras que un agujero también puede ser esto:
> 
> -----........-----
> 
> 
> Un hoyo debe estar en una susceptible de ser perforada/deformada una cierta profundidad (la tierra es el ejemplo más sencillo). Un agujero puede estar, como decía pacoaladroque, en una camisa, en un papel, en un balance económico o en una teoría (en el sentido figurado de que hay algo en ellos que falla), etc. Si yo oigo "mi mesa tiene un hoyo", entenderé que se ha formado una cavidad en la mesa (como en mi primer dibujo de arriba). Si en cambio oigo "mi mesa tiene un agujero", normalmente entenderé que éste atraviesa completamente la mesa, es decir, que si meto el dedo por un lado de la mesa, éste aparece por el otro.


 
Very interesting!  I think also an "agujero" can lead you to see something on the other side of the boundary, or it leads you to that other side.

I was also speculating if we were speaking of the human body, an arm perhaps (a wound), it would be an hoyo and not an agujero ...


----------



## Maximus07

Para mí, agujero se usa más en contexto de cosas como ropa.  Usaría hoyo para la tierra pero agujero en casi todas las otras instancias.  Claro que hay cierta opción aquí


----------



## javialacarga

Txiri said:


> I was also speculating if we were speaking of the human body, an arm perhaps (a wound), it would be an hoyo and not an agujero ...



Insisto en que para mí la diferencia es intuitiva. Usaría hoyo si estuviese pensando en una deformación cóncava (por ejemplo: el hoyo/hoyuelo de la barbilla), y agujero si pensase que éste permite pasar de un medio a otro, de una superficie a otra...pasar de una cosa a otra diferente, en definitiva. Hablando del cuerpo humano, para mí el ombligo sería un hoyo. Una herida, en cambio, o cualquier cosa que atraviese la piel y deje entrever la carne/sangre/o un tejido diferente no sería un hoyo. Semánticamente la palabra agujero encaja mejor, pero tampoco la usaría para referirme a una herida en un brazo. Supongo que diría "hendidura", "raja", etc. Sí hablaría de agujero en el caso de que éste atravesase completamente el cuerpo.

*hendidura**.*
 (De _hendido_).
* 1.     * f. Corte en una superficie o en un cuerpo sólido cuando no llega a dividirlo del todo.

Siento tener que expresar esto en español, pero es que tardaría mucho más si intentase hacerlo en inglés


----------



## Aribe

Hoyo es un agujero que no pasa de parte a parte, y sobre todo en el suelo. No se puede hablar por tanto de un hoyo en un muro, en una tabla, en un cartón, pero dirás un hoyo en la tierra, en la carretera... Y hueco, es sencillamente un espacio vacio: puede ser un agujero, un hoyo, pero también el espacio entre dos o más cosas, o el interior vacío de algo.


----------



## Jorfe

QUIJOTE said:


> Si hueco es con "H" pero generalmente lo escriben con "G".



No, nunca se escribe con G. En el dígrafo GU, delante de I o E, la U carece de sonido. Para ello sería necesario poner diéresis en la U, pero en el caso de "hueco" no es necesario porque al igual que "huevo" se escribe con H.
Esta H sirve para alargar el sonido de la U lo suficiente como para que se distinga de la E.


----------



## viviana jones

En Chile, al menos en los 70, se usaba hoyo para el agujero del calcetín.
Agujero no se usaba mucho.


----------

